# Gus - 6 month old male Syrian Hamster - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Gus - 6 month old male hamster who has come to us because the children he belonged to got bored of him.

Gus is very friendly and doesn't mind being held.

Furry Friends
Email - [email protected]
Mob: 0751 568 4921
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Gus has gone to live with a young man who sadly lost his hamster and was very excited that he could adopt Gus from us. Good luck Gus!


----------

